
Parse Alternatives - nawazdhandala
https://github.com/relatedcode/ParseAlternatives
======
tbrock
Over the past two days I've seen people hocking ad platforms, database
products, push services, pubsub thingers, etc... But obviously there is a gap
because nobody has the full solution in the package that parse wrapped up.

It's like the iPhone. Yeah the capacitive touchscreens, multitouch, and web
browsers on phones existed but until Apple combined them they were just crap
that didn't work well together.

Parse wasn't perfect either but what we don't need is everyone who has built a
api that saved data to something claiming they can replace Parse tomorrow.

~~~
daodedickinson
There were fine tablets what was missing was prestige / cool factor /
effective advertising.

------
metasean
I'd also encourage people to check out gun -
[http://gun.js.org/](http://gun.js.org/) (disclaimer: I'm on the gun team)

GUN is a highly modular, open-source, real-time, offline-first, distributed
cache storage engine. By default gun uses localStorage for data storage, but
with gun-level there are many more data storage engines just a module away.
GUN defaults to pushing all data. The gun team is regularly releasing new
modules, new and improved functionality, and improving performance. If you
have any questions, please feel free to ping the gun team on Gitter.

[gun-level]: [https://github.com/PsychoLlama/gun-
level](https://github.com/PsychoLlama/gun-level)

[available data storage engines]:
[https://github.com/Level/levelup/wiki/Modules#storage](https://github.com/Level/levelup/wiki/Modules#storage)

[gun's gitter channel]:
[https://gitter.im/amark/gun](https://gitter.im/amark/gun)

------
timsayshey
I don't see why anyone would choose a Parse alternative. This would require
rewriting your app to support another PaaS that will probably die in the next
5 years. What I am looking for is a managed Parse Server solution so all I
have to do is import my data then do a find/replace in my code to change the
parse domain to the new host.

------
kseistrup
I'm not familiar with Parse, but just recently Kinto was announced as an
alternative:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10994736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10994736)

------
ac360
The Serverless Framework - Open-source application framework that allows you
to create serverless backends with AWS Lambda and AWS API Gateway. Lambda only
charges you when your code runs and auto-scales out-of-the-box.

[https://github.com/serverless/serverless](https://github.com/serverless/serverless)

------
evv
I'm not sure what provider I will transition to after Parse, but I fully
expect support for GraphQL.

So far, it seems my leading option is
[https://www.reindex.io/](https://www.reindex.io/)

If you've thought about getting into GraphQL or Relay, the Reindex tutorial is
a great way to get a feel for it. By the time you finish step two, it gives
you an instance of graphiql, a query tool which really shows off the power of
GraphQL, with query autocomplete and built-in documentation in the right
panel.

------
joshmn
Or you could, just, you know, build your own API and be in control of your own
destiny. Though, I understand that some mobile devs prefer/want to just be
mobile and not web devs. To each their own.

Shameless plug: I could use some work right now. I've built a handful of APIs
that have moderate-heavy production use (50k users). I'm a good fit. :) Email
in profile.

------
michaeloblak
[https://sheetsu.com](https://sheetsu.com) can be used as a simple DB
(spreadsheet as a DB). It provides whole CRUD, auth, permissions (more here
[https://sheetsu.com/docs/beta](https://sheetsu.com/docs/beta)) and is super
simple in setup. I'm founder.

------
phwizard
QuickBlox especially if you're looking for chat / video calling / push on top
of data APIs: [http://quickblox.com/](http://quickblox.com/)

------
SimonDawlat
On the push notifications side, Batch (disclaimer: I'm a founder), is very
solid:

[https://batch.com/features](https://batch.com/features)

~~~
dabeeeenster
How does your pricing work for my app that is very bursty with regards to
notifications? Think real time sports scores.

------
gurdo
Here's a list of alternatives geared for game developers. This is taken from a
post that also includes a pricing comparison table:
[http://blog.soom.la/2016/02/top-10-parse-alternatives-
game-b...](http://blog.soom.la/2016/02/top-10-parse-alternatives-game-
backend.html)

GameSparks - a good mobile backend as a service option, and one of the more
popular ones. It is flexible and has a good set of features. It runs a MAU
(Monthly Active Users) cost which can be confusing, leading people to think
it’s too expensive when, in fact, it offers quite a competitive price.

PlayFab - only been around a bit over a year (it was in development for three
years under the name Uber Entertainment) – it launched in September 2014. Some
will say it is the most complete backend platform, especially after it
partnered with Photon, the multiplayer cloud service. Some of the features
include player accounts, virtual goods management, in-game messaging, and game
data storage.

HeroicLabs - The key selling point is the API which allows game developers to
easily integrate multiplayer and social elements without needing a server
backend. It focuses and optimizes mostly for massive games, games of high
volume. HeroicLabs also has a code sample with SOOMLA in our knowledge base.

Gamedonia - complete backend solution for mobile games. The cloud platform for
game developers does not require a server and offers many social games and
real-time elements such as PvP (player versus player) modules, in-game chat or
social sharing. Gamedonia was founded in 2012 and besides offering mobile
support, also works in the browser.

Kii - another developer sweetheart and a Unity partner, making its community
support quite strong. Its key selling point is a burst limit of 150 API calls
per second, which is quite important. On the other hand, it does not allow
anonymous users. Other features include server extensions, push notifications,
leaderboards and achievements. It supports iOS, Android and Windows 8.

Kinvey - one of the pioneers in the MBaaS game, which by default makes it a
strong contestant for the best service out there. Compared to Parse, I’d say
the two are quite similar in features: it offers cloud storage and push
notifications. There’s also an easy way to integrate Facebook Open Graph for
all those apps without websites. However, like Parse, it’s a general purpose
MBaaS for all mobile apps, not just games.

brainCloud - might make your brain hurt :) of all the features it offers. It
calls itself “backend in a box.” It is a ready-made, cloud-based backend
designed for game developers, allowing them to jumpstart their game creation
with various pre-built features. Its features include Cloud Data, including
user and global statistics, shared data and custom files, Multiplayer, with
support for turn-by-turn and one-way offline (clash-style) multiplayer. Other
features include Achievements, Leaderboards and Monetization features.

Gamua Flox - scalable and lightweight cloud backend for mobile games built by
Gamua. It runs on all mobile devices supported by Adobe AIR, and also allows
offline play. Players can be authenticated through Google+, Facebook, email or
the iOS GameCenter API. It comes with rich documentation and a powerful
customer support. If you’re developing with AIR, or specifically the Starling
framework, this is the backend for you.

App42 - many features, including all the usual ones like leaderboards, cloud
storage or social sharing. It used to be cheaper than Parse (now it definitely
is), while offering the same burst limit. A great solution for any mobile game
developer.

Photon - cross-platform multiplayer game backend. It allows you to easily add
multiplayer to your games and run them in the Global Photon Cloud. You can
also host your own Photon servers, if that kind of hybrid is your thing. It is
a good choice for game developers of all sizes, from indies to AAA studios.

